# First Cut



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

*First and Second Cut*

I thought I would post pictures of Butters first cut, he is 5 and half months old. I didn't know what to ask for so I told the groomer to keep him fluffy and still look like a puppy. I am extremely pleased with the cut. I think they did a good job.

For those that don't know, Butters is a Cavapoo not Cockapoo, although I think the breeds look very similar. I am actually thinking of just telling strangers he's a Cockapoo when asked what breed as I always get the same reaction when I tell them he's a Cavapo. Cava what? They look at me like I'm making it up.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They did a splendid job. He is still unbelievably cute!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Butters is totally gorgeous - lucky you 
Kiki is often mistaken for a cockapoo, but just between us she is actually practically perfect in every way - a real Mary Poppins of a dog, a wonderful cavapoo.


----------



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you! The groomer said that Butters was very good considering this is was his first time. A very calm temperament. We just love him!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks so cute and soft and fluffy they did a great job


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful butters and his big black nose!

You can see the cavalier markings. We met a lovely friendly cavapoo at a cafe when Gandhi was 14 weeks and they had the same markings


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Here she is:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brilliant cut!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like a lovely gentle groom, so soft looking, he is gorgeous.


----------



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

*Second Cut*

We had him groomed again last weekend. I can't believe how fast his coat grows. We decided to go shorter for easier maintenance and with the warmer weather coming. I'm glad we did, I think he looks so cute!


----------



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

I think his coat is also getting curlier now that his adult coat is starting to come in. It is definitely thicker and woolly, but still so soft. He is seven months now!


----------



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

One more....


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sooooo cute! Love those hugh eyes and wanna kiss that nose!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's crazy how quickly their coats grow in. Your groomer did a great job of keeping Butters looking like Butters but going shorter. It's been a struggle for us as most groomers just cut them to either look like poodles or cockers. Beautiful!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Butters is adorable love his big eyes and big button nose Their coats do grow fast Molly went 2 weeks ago and her head curls are already starting to fly around in the wind We have her booked in for May 31st but might have to go sooner


----------



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

The groomer did a great job, I still recognized him when I picked him up, I was really worried I wouldn't.

We'll continue to go there even though it costs me $65 plus tip , more than I spend on my own hair, ha ha! I guess it is the going rate in my area.

Thanks everyone for the compliments. We just love this little guy, he's developing the cutest personality and he's getting so much calmer, not nearly as mouthy or crazy. He's definitely brought a lot of joy in our home, worthy every penny I spend.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Butters said:


> The groomer did a great job, I still recognized him when I picked him up, I was really worried I wouldn't.
> 
> We'll continue to go there even though it costs me $65 plus tip , more than I spend on my own hair, ha ha! I guess it is the going rate in my area.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments. We just love this little guy, he's developing the cutest personality and he's getting so much calmer, not nearly as mouthy or crazy. He's definitely brought a lot of joy in our home, worthy every penny I spend.


They are worth it Molly's costs 72 dollars plus tip I have never spent that much money on my hair I just wish it didn't grow so fast I am thinking she will need to go within a month...maybe it grows faster at certain times of the year?? This time she was cut shorter than ever and it's growing so fast


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet boy  
I love the dog treat top left of the picture - that made me laugh!
They do bring such joy - don't you feel sad for 'poo free houses?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi either one of us is directionally challenged (treat is right on mine) or you see all things from a dogs perspective? The photo I like is with the boots at top right worn on the wrong feet. Or maybe whoever has them on has their feet reversed like the guy in the film Best in Show, who has two left feet?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Marzi either one of us is directionally challenged (treat is right on mine) or you see all things from a dogs perspective? The photo I like is with the boots at top right worn on the wrong feet. Or maybe whoever has them on has their feet reversed like the guy in the film Best in Show, who has two left feet?


Haha! I had to go back & have a look, 
I think they just have their legs crossed  - x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Marzi either one of us is directionally challenged (treat is right on mine) or you see all things from a dogs perspective? The photo I like is with the boots at top right worn on the wrong feet. Or maybe whoever has them on has their feet reversed like the guy in the film Best in Show, who has two left feet?


I am definitely directionally challenged... I'm fine reading a map - but relaying which way you need to turn may be unintentionally misleading


----------

